# The Darang Thread



## Andre (18/12/14)

Wow, this is one awesome atomizer on the Reo!

Coiled and wicked it exactly like my one Odin. Vertical dual coils. 27g Kanthal, 2.8mm ID, 6 wraps each. Came out at 0.54 ohms. Wicked with 3mm ceramic.







Then I loaded the same juice I am vaping on the Odin - Bombies's Agent P. Was shocked to find the flavour is around 10% better on the Darang than on the Odin. Throat hit also better, but the coils are a tad higher in relation to the air holes than in the Odin. Clouds similar - more than enough - a Bombies joose after all. I find the draw airier on the Darang, but that can be adjusted of course. Am much impressed with the flavour on the Darang - the strawberry in Agent P comes through crisp and clear.

*The cherry on the cake*: I oversquonked the hell out the bottle, nearly pressed it flat against the back of the Reo. Not a drop of juice even visible in the air slits! This is an oversquonker's dream. This is because the air slits exit at the top of the atomizer. It then channels down inside the cap and opens opposite where your coils are.

My advice: Reserve one at VapeClub with @JakesSA now! Do not tarry.

Oh, and it has the same little overhang as the Odin - sorry @Rob Fisher, @Marzuq and other OCD Reonauts.

*EDIT:* After extended use I posted as follows on a question in another thread:

_Now that I have had the opportunity to use both for some time: The Darang is totally leakless - no matter how hard you squonk. Great for out and about. It also gives good flavour and holds a lot of juice - at least 8 toots per squonk. What is not perfect for me is the air flow - it is as if (no matter how small or how big you adjust the slits) the airflow stays the same. And just too much, too airy - feels like I draw a lot of air and not enough vapour. Thus, vapour production is not as good either. The Odin, thus beats it imo on vapour and air flow. The Darang is also about 5 mm taller than the Odin and feels quite a bit heavier. The Odin, thus, looks better on a Reo.
In the end, my recommendation would be the *Odin *for sure. You get the odd leak through the air slits from time to time, but otherwise it give the perfect vape._

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, and it has the same little overhang as the Odin - sorry @Rob Fisher, @Marzuq and other OCD Reonauts.



I need to find a pill now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to find a pill now!


You take the blue pill - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Lol, @Andre 
You guys are so far ahead of me
I am still waiting to get the Odin and a few other things. Maybe I should delay it and ask Jakes to include this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

@Andre nice write up. The atty itself looks good and if i go for a non bf version it may just work on the ipv2s.
You make its workings sound so good that i almost feel like i should get one but in the back of my head i know that i will end up selling lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/12/14)

Thanks for sharing @Andre 

Will u keep us updated over the next few days 

I know looks don't count but I am not a fan of its aesthetic to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for sharing @Andre
> 
> Will u keep us updated over the next few days
> 
> I know looks don't count but I am not a fan of its aesthetic to be honest.


yeah the looks are not appealing to me either


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for sharing @Andre
> 
> Will u keep us updated over the next few days
> 
> I know looks don't count but I am not a fan of its aesthetic to be honest.


Shall do. I actually quite like the look and feel, more so than I thought from the pictures I saw beforehand. Something a bit different from the usual. We can always get you one with pink rings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/12/14)

Andre said:


> Shall do. I actually quite like the look and feel, more so than I thought from the pictures I saw beforehand. Something a bit different from the usual. We can always get you one with ping rings


Haha now you're talking my language

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/12/14)

Beautiful atty that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (18/12/14)

It pains me to see a darang with holes in it's bottom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

VandaL said:


> It pains me to see a darang with holes in it's bottom


Lol, it is just one hole though. And every bottom should have at least one hole.
Love that original of yours!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

*Update* after a full day of use.
Even more impressed. Still not a glimmer of a leak. Definitely an airier draw, even with the slits well closed down. With the setup above I get at least 9 proper toots of a good squonk of Bombies's Black Out City - a winner for me.
Oh, and I see there are 3 air slits - so can be set up for a single coil as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

